# Windows erkennt keine Drahtlosnetzwerke



## Ich_halt224 (30. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem und weiß leider nicht wirklich weiter.
Ich habe hier einen Laptop (Win XP, SP2) mit Wlankarte (INTEL(R) ORO /Wireless 2200BG Network Connection) der mir ständig sagt, es befänden sich keine Drahtlosnetzwerke in Reichweite, dabei steht direkt daneben (keinen halben Meter entfernt) ein Router, bei dem WLAN aktiviert ist. Es kann auch nicht an dem Router liegen, da hier noch zwei Router WLAN senden, die er auch nicht erkennt. Es kann aber auch nicht an den zwei anderen Routern liegen da ich genau das gleiche Problem (Keine Drahtlosnetzwerke in Recihweite) bei mir zu Hause auch habe, wo keine Router mit WLAN stören könnten.
Einen aktuellen Treiber der Karte habe ich eben runtergeladen und installiert aber auch nach Neustart findet er keine Drahtlosnetzwerke in Reichweite.
Wenn ich ihn per Netzwerkkabel anschließe bekommt er ohne Probleme eine Verbindung.
Natürlich ist bei den Versuchen eine Drahtlosnetzwerkverbindung zu bekommen die LAN-Netzwerkkarte deaktiviert.

Ich hoffe ihr wisst Rat.


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo du_halt ;

ich weiß nicht, ob es Dir hilft, aber ich hatte gestern hier ein ähnliches Problem, als ich auf einem (mir unbekannten) Laptop einige Tools und Programme installiert habe!

Nach einem der Neustart wurde die NW-Unterstützung NICHT automatisch gestartet!
Ich wurde erst heute morgen von einem Kollegen drauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich vielleicht mal auf die entsprechende Taste drücken sollte ..... 

Jetzt t es aber wieder!

tschüss
Klaus


----------



## Ich_halt224 (30. Oktober 2008)

Steht NW-Unterstützung für Netzwerkunterstützung? Mit welche Taste schalte ich dies ein? Danke für den Tip


----------



## vfl_freak (30. Oktober 2008)

Jau, steht es! 

Also wir haben hier an den (Medion)-Laptops rechts neben der Tastatur so kleine Button, mir denen einige fest eingebaute Funktionen eingeschaltet werden können.

Ich hatte allerdings erwartet, dass da nach einem Neustart automatisch passieren würde!

Sonst kannst Du ja auch noch mal über die Systemsteuerung prüfen, ob bei Dir die entsprechenden Dienste etc. aktiviert sind! Weiß leider nicht, wie sie bei Dir genau heissen ...

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ich_halt224 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ach so meinst du das, so eine Taste gibt es an dem Laptop nicht


----------



## PC Heini (30. Oktober 2008)

Grüss Dich

Ich frage jetzt einige Sachen, da ich davon noch nichts gelesen habe.

Wie sieht es in der Systemsteuerung bei Drahtlose Netztwerke aus? Wird da was erkannt?
Lass auch mal die Netzwerkarte aktiviert und das Netzwerkkabel andeschlossen. Was wird dann auf Seite des Wireless angezeigt?
Ich habe auch Wireless, 1x intern und 1x USB. Wenn ich nun ne Verbindung zum Router herstellen will, erscheint bei mir ein Konfigprogramm für die Verbindung. Ist das bei Dir auch so? ( Bei mir egal, ob USB oder internes WLan. Es erscheint immer das Konfigi ).
Wenn das Konfigi nicht erscheint, liegt da der Fehler. Treiber runter und anderen nehmen. Wie gross wäre denn die Treiberdatei? Bei meinem USB Stick habe ich 2 Treiber zur auswahl. Aber nur einer beinhaltet das gesammte Steuerprogramm für WLan.
Check dies mal alles durch und melde Dich wieder.


----------

